# Midnight snack



## Delbert Ealy (Sep 3, 2011)

An Elvis cool:
Anybody else a fan? 
Oh and this too epsi:

Del


----------



## ecchef (Sep 4, 2011)

Used to be. Getting too fat.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 4, 2011)

Apparently, you have a kindred spirit in Butch. Must be a knifemaker thing.


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 6, 2011)

I had 2 fillet of pickled herring over buttered pumpernickel bread last night. It was delicious


----------



## jmforge (Sep 6, 2011)

So when is the baby due?:lol2:


ptolemy said:


> I had 2 fillet of pickled herring over buttered pumpernickel bread last night. It was delicious


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 9, 2011)

******* said:


> So when is the baby due?:lol2:


haha


----------

